
Why are air combat kills so rare? (2017) - Tomte
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-40327934
======
sbradford26
This clears up a lot about the common comparison between the F22 and the F35.
The F22 is a much better dog fighter but the F35 have a significantly better
sensor suite. In this type of combat environment the technological edge of the
F35 is more beneficial than the agility edge that the F22 has.

